# 'DC' Daily Inspirations?



## puffin3 (Mar 25, 2015)

Just curious. Do you read posts on 'DC' and think "That sounds delicious. I haven't made that for a while. I'm going to make that for dinner tonight"?
It happens to me quite often.
For instance I was just reading about egg salad and my taste buds perked up and I decided to make a potato salad tonight.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 25, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> Just curious. Do you read posts on 'DC' and think "That sounds delicious. I haven't made that for a while. I'm going to make that for dinner tonight"?
> It happens to me quite often.
> For instance I was just reading about egg salad and my taste buds perked up and I decided to make a potato salad tonight.



So you read about egg salad and instead of, _"That sounds delicious. I haven't made that for a while. I'm going to make that for dinner tonight", you decided:

_'_That sounds delicious. I haven't made that for a while. I'm going to make something else instead.'

_Seriously, I think that often.  I get ideas from the dinner thread and use them in menu planning.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 25, 2015)

I do cruise the daily menu for ideas, but, honestly, food is about always on my mind, in some form.  From growing, harvesting, prepping and cooking.  I do use the Internet (Googling) quite a bit too, entering my specific ingredients I need to use up.  But the humor (^) keeps me coming  back here.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 25, 2015)

All the talk about curry recently has inspired me.  I have little experience eating it  although I tried some Indian influenced dishes in the UK, the flavors  didn't do much for me. Today my son has invited me to lunch and he  suggested a restaurant in his town that he loves called the Curry Leaf and the reviews are good. I've been  going over the menu online trying to get an idea what I should order. This should be interesting.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 25, 2015)

I enjoy reading the daily menu thread but, like Beth, food is on my mind in some form or fashion both consciously and unconsciously.  I may not that day make what others are preparing/having, but the posts cause me to think about future meals.  I've been pulled out of the "same-old, same-old" rut many times because of that.


----------



## puffin3 (Mar 25, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> So you read about egg salad and instead of, _"That sounds delicious. I haven't made that for a while. I'm going to make that for dinner tonight", you decided:
> 
> _'_That sounds delicious. I haven't made that for a while. I'm going to make something else instead.'
> 
> _Seriously, I think that often.  I get ideas from the dinner thread and use them in menu planning.


It's not much of a leap from egg salad to potato salad IMO. Just some cubed potatoes. LOL


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 25, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> Just curious. Do you read posts on 'DC' and think "That sounds delicious. I haven't made that for a while. I'm going to make that for dinner tonight"?
> It happens to me quite often.
> For instance I was just reading about egg salad and my taste buds perked up and I decided to make a potato salad tonight.


This post did! I had left over cooked potatoes from last night in the 'fridge and eggs in the bowl and your post made me want egg and potato salad.......I've just finished it and it was yum.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 25, 2015)

I've been known to put eggs in potato salad.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 25, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> All the talk about curry recently has inspired me.  I have little experience eating it  although I tried some Indian influenced dishes in the UK, the flavors  didn't do much for me. Today my son has invited me to lunch and he  suggested a restaurant in his town that he loves called the Curry Leaf and the reviews are good. I've been  going over the menu online trying to get an idea what I should order. This should be interesting.



It's official now..I don't like Indian food. I sampled lots of it today and although I was gracious and said it was nice, it wasn't. 
At least now I know for sure.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 25, 2015)

I think about food all day long. I'm always looking at recipes and thinking of ways to jazz them up.


----------



## Maelinde (Mar 25, 2015)

CraigC said:


> I've been known to put eggs in potato salad.



Some of the best potato salads have egg in them.  My mom's always had bits & slices of hard boiled egg in it.

I only wish I had gotten my mom's potato salad before she passed in 2008.  It was my hubby's favorite and she always made it for him when we visited.  I've come close, but not quite there.


----------



## Maelinde (Mar 25, 2015)

I get so many ideas from you guys here!  Makes me so glad that I joined. 

Like many of you, I have food on my mind often.  Always look forward to shopping for fresh produce and meats at Sprouts.  

Mind you, I don't care much for regular shopping (and I'm descended from a long line of shopaholics) but love to go to Sprouts.  

They just opened one down the street today and it is the closest grocery store to us!!!  The other 3 are a tad bit down the street from that.  The other close Sprouts was about 15 minutes away which is tolerable for good produce.  

I probably have at least a month of ideas thanks to everyone here on DC.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 25, 2015)

I think I can identify with Puffin3's thinking. I bet it was how much Mayo to use. Or else he knows my (late) MIL. She put a Lot of eggs in her potato salad!

I think my regular day to day menus are pretty repetitious and my imagination often needs a jump start. It is indeed one of the reasons I like to come here-- for the inspiration, what to make, what to make that is different from what I usually do, what to serve alongside and when possible, how to transform whatever it was into a somewhat different leftover. My "to-try" /make someday list is growing pretty long as is my copied and pasted recipes folder. 

Using a potato salad analogy, if someone says they are making Salad Nicoise, I may think, that is a beautiful salad except it makes so much or one can make a smaller salad, and have a lot of various containers in the frig. Aha, I can make potato salad with haricot verts with a provincial vinaigrette, and if I add some crumbled Roquefort, it is suddenly more French than the original. And no leftovers. Actually, this comes from an old Bon Appetit magazine, and I have not made in a long times. I Should do so, it was pretty good. 

JR once announced he invented Mexican Lasagna ( layered and stacked tortillas.). The internet is riddled with stacked tortilla recipes, stacked enchiladas, etc. To his credit, this was before Google while sitting around the dining room table  when he was at age 9 or 10.  We make this as does he sometimes.    I think he did think of this as his own idea.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 26, 2015)

If I gained a pound for every "food" thought I had, I'd be in 500# of trouble right now. 

DC does inspire me to cook outside my comfort zone sometimes. It has me trying things I've never heard about before. After a post of CWS's I thought I would try methi, the young greens from the fenugreek plant. No luck today at the Mediterranean market, but I'll keep looking.

I do find, though, that like you puffin3, reading a post gets me busy making something that it got me thinking about, even if it's a stretch from the original food. In the end, if it turns out right and you enjoy it, it's all good.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 26, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> It's official now..I don't like Indian food. I sampled lots of it today and although I was gracious and said it was nice, it wasn't.
> At least now I know for sure.




Ha!  And I thought I was the only one who didn't like curry!

I find DC to be inspirational, and enjoy tweaking recipes.  And now I want me some potato salad with HB eggs.


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 26, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Ha!  And I thought I was the only one who didn't like curry!
> 
> I find DC to be inspirational, and enjoy tweaking recipes.  And now I want me some potato salad with HB eggs.


 
   I'm with you Dawg, Can't stand the stuff.


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 26, 2015)

On my computer I have 2 specific files for food ( recipes)  ( actually 3 )
1) Untried recipes 
2) Tried and Liked recipes
3) Pictures of food/ presentations 

If Im reading through the Forum and see something I want to try, I will copy it into Untried recipe folder.  From that, I will then make it at some point. Sometimes that day.  Sometimes after I do a shop so I have everything in the house.

After I make it, If it was worth making again, it gets moved to my tried and liked recipe.  could be the recipe itself, or if it was from a website, it just may be a link to that site.  Although, sometimes websites disappear, and if it is just a link, the recipe could be lost forever.   So Im more likely to either make a hard copy, or a digital copy of the recipe.

The third file is strictly pictures of food preparations.  Maybe something I liked visually, that would look good at a dinner party, or to impress the guests.

So the short simple answer is, yes, when I see something I like, I will often make it, but not necessarily that day.

larry 

Oh, if i don't like it, it gets flushed.


----------



## puffin3 (Mar 26, 2015)

I made potato salad last night with chopped hard boiled eggs. Delicious!
Recently I used Japanese mayo instead of the regular.
Now the JM is the only choice for me. The result was tastier and had a smoother texture.
Steamed skin-on Yukon Gold potatoes cubed after steaming then cooled
homemade grainy mustard
sugar
S&P
hard boiled eggs
green hamburger relish
Japanese mayo
chopped sweet 'Yum Yum' pickles
dried dill


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 26, 2015)

Maelinde said:


> I get so many ideas from you guys here!  Makes me so glad that I joined.
> 
> Like many of you, I have food on my mind often.  Always look forward to shopping for fresh produce and meats at Sprouts.
> 
> ...



My closest grocery store of any kind is 20 miles away.  The closest specialty grocery (Whole Foods) is 120 miles away.  I make do. 

I buy what looks good on the day I'm shopping for the pantry, then modify my menu as needed.  Don't have many options.  Although I'm in farm country, it's mostly wheat and cattle.  We can get good beef, but not really any farm fresh produce even in season.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 26, 2015)

Yay!  I'm not alone!  I don't like curry either!!!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 26, 2015)

Indian food isn't all curry and other countries have curries too ......


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 26, 2015)

So glad I'm not alone with the curry thing. 
Now I know for sure I don't like "Indian curry" dishes but from the way I understand it, Asian curry isn't the same. As another example of learning lots here, I bought a recommended jar of "Thai Green Curry Simmer Sauce" from Trader Joe's. In my interest of keeping an open mind, I'll be using it soon, and I don't need to buy a bunch of spices I may never use again. I'm not sure what is the spice in Indian Curry dishes that make me not like it but it's sure not for me!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 26, 2015)

Gravy Queen said:


> Indian food isn't all curry and other countries have curries too ......



The Naan was delicious!


----------



## Addie (Mar 26, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> Yay!  I'm not alone!  I don't like curry either!!!



I not only do not like the taste, I can't stand the smell of it cooking.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> So glad I'm not alone with the curry thing.
> Now I know for sure I don't like "Indian curry" dishes but from the way I understand it, Asian curry isn't the same. As another example of learning lots here, I bought a recommended jar of "Thai Green Curry Simmer Sauce" from Trader Joe's. In my interest of keeping an open mind, I'll be using it soon, and *I don't need to buy a bunch of spices I may never use again.*


Makes perfect sense.


> I'm not sure what is the spice in Indian Curry dishes that make me not like it but it's sure not for me!


We should try to find you an easy Indian curry with only spices you like and already have to see if that's the problem.

I can't stand commercial curry powder. The smell of stale fenugreek makes me nauseous.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 26, 2015)

There are so many spices and dishes from different countries so I suppose it's working out which one doesn't work for you , but they don't all use the same spices depending on where the recipe is from . Cooking with fresh spices from scratch can make for a really light and fragrant dish too , but obviously it's not everyone's thing


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 26, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> Yay!  I'm not alone!  I don't like curry either!!!


Well, I love it. So much so that several years ago I bought a book called "50 Curry Recipes" and every Monday night, for the better part of the year, my wife and I would enjoy a different recipe from the book. They were all different. It was an interesting experiment and, although every recipe wasn't a success, we enjoyed our "Curry Night" for the most part.

I find it odd that someone can say "I hate curry" after trying only one dish in one restaurant. It would be like saying "I hate Italian food" after having spaghetti once.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 26, 2015)

Gravy Queen said:


> Indian food isn't all curry and other countries have curries too ......



Just for an example (Thanks to Savory Spice Shop):  

Cambodian Lemongrass Curry

Ingredients:
Mild green chile powder, lemongrass, shallots, salt, garlic, onion, Lampong peppercorns, galangal root, ginger, makrut lime leaves, red Thai chilies and citric acid

Madras Curry

Ingredients:
Coriander, cumin, black pepper, regular yellow mustard, turmeric, ginger and curry leaves

Red Thai Curry:

Ingredients:
Spanish paprika, lemon grass, salt, shallots, galangal, cumin, coriander, Chinese red pepper, red Thai chiles, Lampong peppercorns, cilantro, garlic, makrut lime leaves, California basil and spearmint

Southern Spanish Pinchito Spice

Ingredients:
Salt, cumin, Spanish paprika, Greek oregano, coriander, garlic, caraway, turmeric, ginger, fenugreek, anise, cayenne, Saigon cinnamon, black pepper, Turkish bay leaves, yellow mustard powder, mace, cardamom and saffron

To make a blanket statement that you don't like curry is probably because you haven't really tried everything that's out there.  Savory Spice Shop has 30 different blends, so one can experiment for quite some time before concluding that there is nothing appealing about any of them.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 26, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> Well, I love it. So much so that several years ago I bought a book called "50 Curry Recipes" and every Monday night, for the better part of the year, my wife and I would enjoy a different recipe from the book. They were all different. It was an interesting experiment and, although every recipe wasn't a success, we enjoyed our "Curry Night" for the most part.
> 
> *I find it odd that someone can say "I hate curry" after trying only one dish in one restaurant. It would be like saying "I hate Italian food" after having spaghetti once.*



If you had read carefully you would see I never once said the word hate, and I tried several dishes in that restaurant yesterday, in addition to having tried several examples of Indian Curries in the UK. If you find that odd, I don't know what to say. Now if we're talking about brussel sprouts I'll use the word hate.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 26, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> If I gained a pound for every "food" thought I had, I'd be in 500# of trouble right now.
> 
> DC does inspire me to cook outside my comfort zone sometimes. It has me trying things I've never heard about before. After a post of CWS's I thought I would try methi, the young greens from the fenugreek plant. No luck today at the Mediterranean market, but I'll keep looking.
> 
> I do find, though, that like you puffin3, reading a post gets me busy making something that it got me thinking about, even if it's a stretch from the original food. In the end, if it turns out right and you enjoy it, it's all good.


 
This!   I'm continuously inspired by posts here.  The daily meal thread is what I go to first, and I often find myself thinking 'I haven't had that in a while', or 'hmmm...that reminds me of (fill in the blank)....I should make that again...'

Speaking of curry....I don't have anything to add, as I'm pretty much a curry virgin.  We have a new Indian restaurant here in my small town that I intend to try real soon, though.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 26, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> If you had read carefully you would see I never once said the word hate, and I tried several dishes in that restaurant yesterday, in addition to having tried several examples of Indian Curries in the UK. If you find that odd, I don't know what to say. Now if we're talking about brussel sprouts I'll use the word hate.



Ok. Fair enough. I'm glad you at least tried several dishes. One of our favorite Indian dishes isn't a curry at all, but a rice dish called Biryani. It comes in all varieties - chicken, lamb, and I've even had one made from pork with hard boiled eggs. There's a nice yogurt sauce that can be spooned over the top of it.

The reason I mention that one is because it's what our daughter always used to order when we'd go out, because she didn't care for "the spice" as she called it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 26, 2015)

I suppose you have to kiss a lot of frogs try a lot of different curries to decide what works for you. For ages I would declare "I hate Mexican foods" and leave it at that. Later, to keep peace in the family, I started to OK the idea of a local place that was authentic enough. Started with something very un-Mexican (a spinach, mushroom and tomato Quesadilla) that had more Mexican style sides in the seasoned rice and beans. Gradually worked myself up to more adventurous (ie, spicy heat) foods. Now I always have a couple of jalapeno peppers in the veggie drawer "just in case". On the other hand, I still can't make friends with cumin. Don't like it, it doesn't like me. I'm probably not a good candidate for most curries.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 26, 2015)

I've kissed a lot of Indian frogs (don't tell DH), and I really have not found a curry I like.  I do have some of the Trader Joe's green curry in the fridge, but to be honest, I just didn't care for it, and by now it's probably well past it's expiration date.

Now, Mexican food, that's speaking my language!  (Actually, my Spanish is Spanglish, no menudo for moi!)


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 26, 2015)

I thought this thread is about Inspiration.  We've got 3 Curry threads running simultaneous, well each has its own subject.  

I just posted this on a different topic, ( I apologize for duplicate posts).  

Andy's cake didn't turn out.  So I said I said "Cake is not usually in my forte'. But I can put together a terrific trifle and perhaps even sub cake bites in a tiramisu instead of using crispy lady fingers. 

I added tiramisu purely as an afterthought.  Now that I think about it,  A tiramisu trifle put together sounds pretty good.   I just learned to make mascarpone custard recent.  It's really easy if you don't over cook it, and would make a great filling.  Or even fill in the cake crevices.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 27, 2015)

I havent had a curry for a while but after all these posts I'm a bit sick of it now 

Yes I do get inspiration from cooking forums and ideas, its great when someone mentions a dish and you think, oh havent had that for a while........

My biggest inspiration on this particular site was finding Got Garlics recipe for Pulled Pork, its pretty much the only one I use although perhaps I should branch out but I like it.


----------



## Addie (Mar 27, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> Well, I love it. So much so that several years ago I bought a book called "50 Curry Recipes" and every Monday night, for the better part of the year, my wife and I would enjoy a different recipe from the book. They were all different. It was an interesting experiment and, although every recipe wasn't a success, we enjoyed our "Curry Night" for the most part.
> 
> I find it odd that someone can say "I hate curry" after trying only one dish in one restaurant. It would be like saying "I hate Italian food" after having spaghetti once.



 I can't get past the smell. Every time I get a whiff of it, I immediately start to gag and heave. I have never tasted it, and I doubt I ever will. It would take more than a clothespin on my nose to get me to taste it. Just sitting here thinking about the smell, almost has me gagging right now. 

My first husband loved it and anytime he would make some for himself, it was time for me to go out for the day. He involved my two boys when he would make it  and they learned to love it also. We had certain rules. He could only make it when the weather permitted all the windows open. He had to let me know the day ahead so I could make plans of where I was going. And he had to take care of the kids. Today, my two boys would love me to make it for them. Guess what the chance of that happening is. But I am going to buy one of Madhur Jaffrey's books for Spike. He can make it in his own home and give some to The Pirate.


----------



## puffin3 (Mar 27, 2015)

When the British ruled India it was inevitable that Indian food would find it's way to Britain. Hence, even today the British taste for Indian food.
In the USA this first immigrants were pretty much all N. Europeans with no experience eating any food but their own hence the lack of interest, generally speaking, in Indian food.
I don't care for any Indian food and I have given it a fair try over the years.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 27, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I thought this thread is about Inspiration.


Same here, but it's just turned into another food bashing thread, a more and more common theme here on DC. 

If you don't care for a particular food or cuisine, that's your business, but why does everyone seem to enjoy shouting it to the rafters and ruining it for those who do? I just don't find anything "inspiring" about that kind of behavior at all.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2015)

I get inspiration to make stuff I already know and inspiration to try new things. Stirling has remarked that my cooking was always good, but it's really improving since I joined DC.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 27, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> Ok. Fair enough. I'm glad you at least tried several dishes. One of our favorite Indian dishes isn't a curry at all, but a rice dish called Biryani. It comes in all varieties - chicken, lamb, and I've even had one made from pork with hard boiled eggs. There's a nice yogurt sauce that can be spooned over the top of it.
> 
> The reason I mention that one is because it's what our daughter always used to order when we'd go out, because she didn't care for "the spice" as she called it.



Thanks for the suggestion Steve. Biryani is something I will order if I'm invited for Indian food again. My real pleasure was sharing a rare and quiet "one on one" lunch with my son. The food was really not important.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 27, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> Same here, but it's just turned into another food bashing thread, a more and more common theme here on DC.
> 
> If you don't care for a particular food or cuisine, that's your business, but why does everyone seem to enjoy shouting it to the rafters and ruining it for those who do? I just don't find anything "inspiring" about that kind of behavior at all.



On the other hand, I find it curious how some people with a particular fondness for a cuisine seem to be personally insulted when other opinions are the opposite. Something to think about, no?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 27, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> On the other hand, I find it curious how some people with a particular fondness for a cuisine seem to be personally insulted when other opinions are the opposite. Something to think about, no?



No. Sorry. I'm not going to waste any of my time thinking about it at all.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 28, 2015)

Back to DC inspirations.  Sometimes just a picture will be my inspiration, like this one for msmofet's Chicken or Turkey Confetti soup:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.discusscooking.com%2Fforums%2Ff56%2Fcreamy-turkey-or-chicken-confetti-soup-69246.html&ei=bYEWVZOrHYHnggTXs4DwDg&usg=AFQjCNE4g-Gh8GVVi_tTUjOG1F9YzCl9ig&bvm=bv.89381419,d.eXY


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 28, 2015)

This is a good thread.  Yesterday I mentioned how I was inspired by MsMofet's Confetti Soup.

Today's inspiration was to make some.

My version uses ingredients I have on hand and doesn't actually follow MsMofet's recipe, but it looks the same as hers and will taste wonderful.

Inspiration can come in many forms.  A picture like MsMofet's; a comment made by a membe; or even an ingredient in someone's recipe that inspires you.

I often will run across an ingredient that I haven't tried yet, but have wanted to, or an ingredient that has fallen out of my current line up of meals.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 28, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Ha! And I thought I was the only one who didn't like curry!
> 
> I find DC to be inspirational, and enjoy tweaking recipes. And now I want me some potato salad with HB eggs.


I can't eat "hot" curries. I have problems with chillies. But I do like a good korma or pasanda which have no chilli bite at all. I like dhansak as well which is slightly spicy but further than that I cannot do.

Apart from the allergic reaction, anything with chili in it only tastes of chilli to me and it kills anything else in there. I wish I could eat and enjoy it.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 28, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> On the other hand, I find it curious how some people with a particular fondness for a cuisine seem to be personally insulted when other opinions are the opposite. Something to think about, no?


Why? Who is?  

If I say you couldn't pay me to eat something, that is my opinion and I don't expect anyone else to share it and, likewise, I wouldn't expect you to like something I love. 

If someone feels they are "personally insulted" because they are disagreed with over something as trivial in the scheme of things as food choices, I suggest they may need to grow up and get a life. There are more important things to get insulted about. Mind you, I do know two people (not on here) who didn't speak to each other for 3 weeks because they couldn't agree on whether a scone with jam and cream should have the cream or the jam put on the scone first !!! (It's a Cornwall/Devon difference of opinion).

What I would take exception to is certain persons being obnoxious to other people just for the sake of it, as has happened over the last couple of days. 

I thought we were here to have fun, learn a bit and enjoy ourselves, not to have childish squabbles. This forum is called "_Discuss_ Cooking" not  "_Quarrel_ about Cooking"!


----------



## Souschef (Mar 29, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> Why? Who is?
> 
> 
> . Mind you, I do know two people (not on here) who didn't speak to each other for 3 weeks because they couldn't agree on whether a scone with jam and cream should have the cream or the jam put on the scone first !!! (It's a Cornwall/Devon difference of opinion).
> "!


We spent a week in Corwall, and it was explained to me that one puts the jam on the bottom and one puts on the top. I cannot remember which was which, though.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 29, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> ... you, I do know two people (not on here) who didn't speak to each other for 3 weeks because they couldn't agree on whether a scone with jam and cream should have the cream or the jam put on the scone first !!!...





Souschef said:


> We spent a week in Corwall, and it was explained to me that one puts the jam on the bottom and one puts on the top. I cannot remember which was which, though.



I once made my younger daughter cry because I made her cheese sandwich incorrectly.  _You must place the slice of cheese onto the slice of bread then fold the combination in half.  NEVER EVER fold the cheese slice in half before placing it on the bread!  _I learned my lesson.


----------



## Addie (Mar 29, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I once made my younger daughter cry because I made her cheese sandwich incorrectly.  _You must place the slice of cheese onto the slice of bread then fold the combination in half.  NEVER EVER fold the cheese slice in half before placing it on the bread!  _I learned my lesson.



Oh how well I know that. My granddaughter was almost four years old. I started the peel on a banana for her. Evidently I pulled the peel down to far. She wanted to do it herself. She threw a tizzy fit like you wouldn't believe. Threw herself on the floor screaming and crying about how I ruined her banana. I ended up eating that one and gave her another for her to peel herself. Went through that for learning to tie her shoes, pour milk, cut her meat, dress herself, you name it, she wanted to do it for herself. She wasn't a baby anymore. What a horrible month that was.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 31, 2015)

Souschef said:


> We spent a week in Corwall, and it was explained to me that one puts the jam on the bottom and one puts on the top. I cannot remember which was which, though.


No, I can't remember either.


----------



## Wyshiepoo (Apr 2, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> It's official now..I don't like Indian food. I sampled lots of it today and although I was gracious and said it was nice, it wasn't.
> At least now I know for sure.


 

For me, one of the problems with quite a bit of Indian food is that it is essentially chunks of meat floating in variously curry flavoured gloop.

I know that is probably a very unfair and untrue statement but it is just the impression I get sometimes.

I don't know if this is an impression I get from Indian restaurants as when I cook Indian, Balti etc at home there does seem to be more variety.


----------



## puffin3 (Apr 2, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> No. Sorry. I'm not going to waste any of my time thinking about it at all.


Just wasting your time posting about it right? LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> My closest grocery store of any kind is 20 miles away.  The closest specialty grocery (Whole Foods) is 120 miles away.  I make do.
> 
> I buy what looks good on the day I'm shopping for the pantry, then modify my menu as needed.  Don't have many options.  Although I'm in farm country, it's mostly wheat and cattle.  We can get good beef, but not really any farm fresh produce even in season.



Wait a couple more weeks and pickings will be good around Brighton.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2015)

I get inspiration from all the posts and tweak recipes for removing the Carbohydrate and subbing in an appropriate vegetable, usually zucchini it's fairly bland and picks up flavors.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 2, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wait a couple more weeks and pickings will be good around Brighton.



Really?  It's snowing right now.  And Brighton is still almost 2 hours away.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 3, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Really?  It's snowing right now.  And Brighton is still almost 2 hours away.



There's farmer stands all around and it beats going in to Denver.  Front Range weather can change in minutes, let alone weeks.  Of course, I haven't been around there for a number of years, maybe it's changed.  But there were melon and vegetable stands all over.


----------



## RPCookin (Apr 3, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There's farmer stands all around and it beats going in to Denver.  Front Range weather can change in minutes, let alone weeks.  Of course, I haven't been around there for a number of years, maybe it's changed.  But there were melon and vegetable stands all over.



There is no way any produce is going to be marketable for months here.  This is not the tropics.  Most crops can barely be planted yet, if that.  Native deciduous trees aren't even budding yet - they know better.  Melons won't be in any stands until late July or August (even winter wheat isn't harvested until mid July, and it was planted last fall).  That's when Rocky Ford cantaloupes start showing in the local grocery stores, and Rocky Ford is in the warmer, southeastern part of the state.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 3, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> There is no way any produce is going to be marketable for months here.  This is not the tropics.  Most crops can barely be planted yet, if that.  Native deciduous trees aren't even budding yet - they know better.  Melons won't be in any stands until late July or August (even winter wheat isn't harvested until mid July, and it was planted last fall).  That's when Rocky Ford cantaloupes start showing in the local grocery stores, and Rocky Ford is in the warmer, southeastern part of the state.



They must have closed all the hot houses they had around the eastern part of the state.  We were always able to start finding fresh produce at the beginning of April, Shrek and I used to head out of the city and follow the back roads to the farm stands.  Likely it is no longer true, my Uncle and his family have had to sell out their farms in the past 10-15 years.


----------

